# Great Big Debate: Labs vs Goldens Results



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I like Labs but prefer Goldens. 

In my area, you see more Labs and Chessies, they are used for hunting, than Goldens.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I like Labs but prefer Goldens.
> 
> In my area, you see more Labs and Chessies, they are used for hunting, than Goldens.


Yeah I like labs too, but goldens are what I like better right now. Honestly, I was considering labs but then my neighbor got a golden who I fell in love with and then I started seeing goldens everywhere. It felt like the world was telling me to get a golden and so I am, LOL. 

Ooh, nice! My area there are a lot of different dog breeds, feels like there is a new dog every day!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Probably a few more labs than goldens around here, but I've loved goldens since I was 6 yrs old.....no contest for me


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

The vote's looking pretty close but I think the golden is gonna edge it out in the end......


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

FurdogDad said:


> The vote's looking pretty close but I think the golden is gonna edge it out in the end......


Looks like we have a winner! The golden side has won the debate! I will be starting a new debate so check it out when you can if you want to participate!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

WAAHOOOO! The Goldens won!


----------



## GOAussies (Dec 3, 2021)

This is a question for everyone- What makes golden retrievers better than Labradors?


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

We‘ve had many different dogs over 45 years, collie, husky, unknown mix, lab, & Bella (golden). My wife has found loosing them difficult so we always change. Quite frankly I can’t say any one breed was better or worse. All have their own uniqueness & every dog has had their own individual quirks, as well as common traits that remind us of previous ones.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

GOAussies said:


> This is a question for everyone- What makes golden retrievers better than Labradors?


Personal preference and nothing else.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I think there is just a bit of bias when posing this question on a GOLDEN RETRIEVER FORUM


----------

